# être / rester /sembler...  de mise



## Asker

Buenas, tengo un problema con esta frase, entera es
"La vigilance ne sera jamais de mise"

Y no sé si es "nunca será permitida", o "nunca debe ignorarse", porque  être mise creo que es prestar atención...

¿alguna idea?


----------



## Lezert

nunca será conveniente, apropriado


----------



## Asker

Muchas gracias


----------



## mickaël

Hola,

o bien 
_"nunca estará de moda" (?)_
No sé si es apropriado aquí. 

être/ne pas être de mise = être/ne pas être convenable, admissible.


----------



## anneta

Hola! ¿ qué significa esta expresión: " *la prudence reste de mise*"? . Creo que es así. La oí a una periodista.

  gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

la prudencia sigue siendo necesaria


----------



## Mirelia

Hola,

"Être de mise" es una expresión francesa que en general lo tiene a uno(a) a mal traer. La idea, a mi juicio (Petit Robert más experiencia propia en distintos casos), es: se acepta, tiene cabida, es conveniente, se aconseja, etc. Algún grado menos de contundencia que "necesario" (disculpas a Josepbadalona).
No das mayor contexto, pero tu frase se traduciría entonces, por ejemplo: "la prudencia es aconsejable", "se aconseja prudencia", "conviene ser prudentes", etc. 
(Para colmo de dificultades, el P.R. (no tengo la última versión) dice que se usa en general en fórmulas negativas.)

En fin, es mi opinión.

Saludos,
Mirelia

Ah, me olvidaba del "reste": depende del contexto usar "sigue siendo" o algo similar. O no.


----------



## Vanesa Yo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,
¿sabéis lo que puede querer decir "de mise"? Contexto: La bonne humeur était de mise malgre la neige". Supongo que había buen humor en la calle, pero cómo sería la traducción exacta de "de mise"?
¡Gracias!


----------



## FranParis

La bonne humeur est de mise : el buen humor es de rigor.


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Gracias Fran, aunque me suena rarísimo. ¿Cómo va a ser una obligación el buen humor? (Pero bueno, si eso es lo que dice el escritor, pues así será).
Besos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La verdad, Vanessa Yo, es que lo empleamos como si lo que parece ser lo conveniente o lo deseado, lo que se lleva, en tal situación fuese "de rigor". Pero solo es una forma de expresarse, claro.

Aquí simplemente sería: el buen humor reinaba/ estaba presente/ estaba a la orden del día a pesar de la nieve.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Ah, genial. ¡Mil gracias a los dos!


----------



## lautr

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​_
Elle devint une ville culturelle et scientifique de tout premier plan. L'inventivité en son sein, *était de mise*._

¿Cómo podría traducir "était de mise"?

Gracias / Merci


----------



## GURB

Hola
Como no hay equivalente exacto y que todo depende del contexto, yo diría: _se convirtió en una ciudad cultural y científica de primerísima fila. En su seno, la inventiva *era la regla.
*_Si te puede ayudar.._*.
*_


----------



## milondecrotone

Hola,

Para "La bonne humeur était de mise malgre la neige"
no conviene algo como : el buen humor era a propósito a pesar de la nieve ?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Milondecrotone.

A propósito = exprès.

No es "être de mise".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## milondecrotone

Hola,

Es verdad que la frase que propongo no conviene (creo que estaba un poco cansado). 
Pero a veces, "a propósitio" puede significar algo como : à propos, qui convient, de mise. Un objecto que conviene usar en un contexto determinado es "a propósitio", no ?
Pero, cierto es que en el contexto de "la bonne humeur était de mise..." no se puede emplear.


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

*Nueva pregunta*
​
comment traduire en espagnol "la méfiance reste de mise". Voici le contexte:
"Tandis que dans l´entourage du président Reagan, la méfiance reste de mise face à G., lui est plutôt partisan de la confiance et de l´ouverture."

Merci d´avance, 
A bientot,
P.


----------



## Pinairun

Bienvenida al foro.
"De mise" es una elipsis de mise en circulation, aunque su sentido literal no tendría cabida aquí. Por eso, teniendo en cuenta el contexto, me atrevo a sugerirte ""la desconfianza sigue reinando frente a G.". 

Saludos


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

Gracias Pinairum!


----------



## rolandbascou

Etre de mise veut dire convenir, être en accord avec la situation.
Pour cette cérémonie, l´habit est de mise.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rolandbascou said:


> Etre de mise veut dire convenir, être en accord avec la situation.
> Pour cette cérémonie, l´habit est de mise.



Estoy de acuerdo con *Roland: la desconfianza es de rigor.*


----------



## GURB

Hola
Te propongo:_Mientras que en los círculos allegados al presidente Reagan, *la desconfianza sigue siendo la tónica dominante* ...
_


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

muchisimas gracias a todos


----------



## javikas7

*Nueva pregunta
*​
Hola, ¿cómo se podría traducir aquí...?

États de cette jeune nation américaine où sévit encore le racisme et où la ségrégation des Noirs est de mise.




merci


----------



## Sdenka

Hola javikasss!!

En ese caso yo pondría donde la segregacón racial ( o de/hacia los negros) está aún presentes.


Besitos... jiji (K)


----------



## javikas7

he pensado que podría traducir "la ségrégation des Noirs est de mise" por "la segregación de los negros está presente"
 
¿algun idea? gracias


----------



## Harrison

También puede usarse el verbo "primar"

El buen humor primaba 

o

la segregación prima.


----------



## nikopol

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenos días,

_Efficacité et pragmatisme *étaient de mise*_ 

Être de mise vendría a ser estar a la orden del día?

Grazzie mille,

Nik.


----------



## Mhel

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Buenas tardes, no comprendo el significado de la seguiente oración de un texto de Yourcenar, espero que alguien pueda ayudarme:

"Mais cette relative "normalite" n´est plus de mise chez nous, où l´effroyable surproduction (qui finalement d´ailleurs avilit aussi et tue l´homme) fait des animaux des produits fabriqués à la chaine [...]"

Mi problema es con "n´est plus de mise chez nous".
De antemano, muchas gracias.


----------



## cachomero

Hola,
Qué tal *no está de actualidad en nuestras latitudes*?
Hasta luego


----------



## Nikem

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola,
En el siguiente caso:

"Dans des salles où les professionnels serait à l’aise, où la gaîté* serait de mise*"

¿podría decirse lo siguiente?:

1) "...donde la alegría *fuera bienvenida*"

2)¿O sería mejor elegir la propuesta de Gévy: "...donde la alegría *reinara*"? 

3)¿O la de Gurb: "...donde la alegría *fuera la regla*"?

En todo caso, ¿está bien la primera propuesta?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Pohana

Nikem said:


> ...  2)¿O sería mejor elegir la propuesta de Gévy: "...donde la alegría *reinara*"?



O ... _donde la alegría prevaleciera_


----------



## Paquita

Pohana said:


> O ... _donde la alegría prevaleciera_



"prevalecer" según el DRAE:


> *1.     * intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Sobresalir, *tener alguna superioridad* o ventaja entre otras.*
> 2.     * intr. *Perdurar,* subsistir. _Costumbres que prevalecen durante siglos._
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=prevalecer



no me parece adecuado ya que introduce una idea de duración o de superioridad que "être de mise" no tiene"


----------



## chlapec

Paquit& said:


> "...no me parece adecuado ya que introduce una idea de duración o de *superioridad* que "être de mise" no tiene"



Según esto, tampoco _*reinaba*_ sería adecuado. Tendría que ser algo neutro: *estuviese presente* (como ya se propuso más atrás, para otra frase).


----------



## mercebri

*Nueva pregunta*
​


Buenos días: ando leyendo las respuestas del foro a "être de mise", pero no me ayudan lamentablemente para mi caso concreto. Aquí va: es de un texto de Michaux bastante irónico y corrosivo en el que hace un retrato del pueblo argentino. La frase dice:

"Bien élevés, la pauvreté *n´etant pas de mise* (même si l´on en meurt) *leur sens du goüt*..."

Lo que no entiendo es la construcción "n´est pas de mise leur sens du goût", suprimiendo el paréntesis.  "La pobreza no es de recibo para su sentido del gusto/ no es aconsejable para su sentido del gusto" ???

Muchas gracias,

M.


----------



## Arzhela

Bonjour Mercebri,
Il nous faudrait la suite de la phrase. A première vue, il faut lire : "... la pauvreté n'étant pas de mise *, *leur sens du goût (_suite?_...)" Il s'agit de deux propositions distinctes, séparées par une virgule.
= la pauvreté n'étant pas convenable / n'étant pas acceptée


----------



## chlapec

Arzhela tiene razón. Falta sin ninguna duda la coma.
Yo lo resolvería así:
"puesto que su buena educación no les permite ser pobres,..." o "...no admite la pobreza..." (dependerá un poco de lo que venga después).


----------



## Marie3933

chlapec said:


> "puesto que su buena educación no les permite ser pobres,..." o "...no admite la pobreza..." (dependerá un poco de lo que venga después).


¡Precisamente! Si no tenemos la frase completa, no sabemos si la proposition participe (¿oración participial?, corríjanme) - causal - justifica la buena educación o el buen gusto.

Mientras tanto, para _être de mise_, ¿qué os parece: "la pobreza no se estila" ?


----------



## mercebri

Perdón por adjuntar incompleta la frase. Como no entendía bien la construcción, no sabía dónde parar. Aquí va la frase entera, pero gracias en cualquier caso, que me está sirviendo lo que decís:
"Bien élevés, la pauvreté n´étant pas de mise (même si l´on en meurt) leur sens du goût, et leur peur de la fausse note étant plus forte que la faim, et la misère d´ailleurs rare".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Lo siento pero sigue siendo una frase incompleta: no tenemos verbo principal.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mercebri

Vaya, pues habrá que echarle la bronca a Henry Michaux (RIP), porque yo la he copiado entera, desde donde empieza hasta el punto y aparte...


----------



## Marie3933

Es cierto. Lo he comprobado también (Henri Michaux, « Portraits », _NRF_, n° 541, février 1998, p. 12-24). Este enunciado constituye todo el párrafo (alinea antes y después). Y no sólo no hay verbo conjugado, sino que la puntuación es anárquica.

Creo (con precaución) que se puede entender así:
  Ils ont de l'éducation parce que la pauvreté n'est pas de mise : leur sens du goût + leur peur de la fausse note sont plus forts que la faim et la misère.

Antes, proponía la traducción: "la pobreza no se estila". ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## mercebri

Muchas gracias, Marie, por tu reorganización de la frase.  Es cierto que las principales dificultades son sintácticas, también debidas a la anárquica puntuación.
Dudé entre "la pobreza no se estila" o "la pobreza no es de recibo", pero realmente me convence más la primera opción.

Saludos,
M.


----------



## jninsz

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
No abras un hilo nuevo si ya existe otro empezado sobre el mismo tema.
*​
Hola Foreros,

No sé cómo traducir sembler de mise en la siguiente frase: "Après un temps de laxisme, la fermeté semble désormais de mise."

El contexto es el siguiente: Face aux constructions anarchiques qui prolifèrent dans la ville d'Agadir,
comme un peu partout dans le Royaume, les autorités locales ont
décidé de sévir. Démolitions, interdiction de matériaux de construction
dans certaines zones concernées et sanctions judiciaires contre des
fonctionnaires, les autorités et conseils élus semblent décidés à faire
face à ce problème qui persiste du fait, entre autres, de la lenteur des
programmes d'habitat social.

Gracias de antemano, un saludo desde Rabat


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Te decía, *jninsz*, (mi respuesta anterior ha desaparecido) que, tras ese periodo de laxismo, parece que la firmeza se hace necesaria.


----------



## chlapec

Mi propuesta: "la firmeza, en adelante, parece oportuna".


----------



## jninsz

Gracias a ambos. Entonces lo podríamos traducir como "necesario", "oportuno", tal vez "conveniente"... Muchas gracias, es la primera vez que veo esta expresión (de mise).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Otra:
- parece imponerse

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## MexiTrad

Salut à tous,

Pourriez-vous m'aider à traduire vers l'espagnol la phrase suivante s'il vous plaît?

"Je pense que le puritanisme *qui est de mise à l'égard de* la drogue est une attitude erronée".

C'est une phrase de Michel Foucault qui se trouve dans les "Dits et écrits".

Merci d'avance pour toute aide apportée!

Marco


----------



## Tuni Ledi

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola a tod@s!

Esta es mi primera consulta.  Tengo duda sobre cómo traducir *plus de mise*

«Cette fois, on comprit que la politique du silence n'était *plus de mise*; car le grand public se trouvait saisi et il était nécessaire de l'éclairer»

_Esta vez se comprendió que la política de silencio *ya* no era *bien vista*, dado que el gran público se encontraba impactado y era necesario iluminarlo_.

Muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aquí tienes el hilo en el que se habla de esta expresión:
être / rester /sembler...  de mise

Verás, por las respuestas que allí se dan, que no es exactamente el sentido que le das. 

Bonne soirée,

Gévy

Merci Gévy - fils unis. JPRR


----------



## Tuni Ledi

Muchas gracias Gévy!!!


----------

